# Puppy in Heat



## Oaks_Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

HI

I have never had a female dog before, so this part is all new to me. My puppy, Oakley, has been treted for Giardia for the last 2 1/2 months and she can't seem to get rid of it. Therefore, the vet will not spay her. The breeder told me that her mother came into her first heat at 7 1/2 months. I am expecting Oakley to do about the same. She is already 6 1/2 months old. I am not familiar with what happens when a dog is in heat. I know that sounds dumb. I know she will have a cycle, and bleed. Is it different for every dog? If she doesn't get Giardia cleared up before her first cycle, what can I expect?

I would really appreciate any advice.

Thank yoy

Moe


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow Moe-that's awful about Oakley having Giardia for soo long. 
I can't offer too much advise about what to expect, but I can say that Pixie was spayed just shy of 7 months and before she came into season. Maybe some of the breeders can chime in. Hopefully the Giardia will go away soon and she can be spayed before it happens.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------

